# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  thiết kế hệ thống quản lý nhân sự tại doanh nghiệp

## stst575

1. mô tả nghiệp vụ quản lý nhân sự
2. thiết kế csdl mức khái niệm:
+ xác định các thực thể, thuộc tính của từng thực thể và mối quan hệ giữa các thực thể.
+ thiết kế mô hình er
3.thiết kế csdl mức logic:
+ chuyển đổi các thực thể thành các quan hệ, biểu diễn các quan hệ và biểu diễn các mối liên kết trong mô hình er bằng lược đồ quan hệ.
4.cài đặt csdl vào hệ quản tri access
+ mô tả cấu trúc bảng


thế thui mấy cái còn lại em tự làm được các bác chỉ cho em nha! em dang cần gấp thứ 2 tuần sau alf em phải nộp bài rùi

----------

